# NaPro Technology



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow..I just read about NaProtechnology on the web. It seems like quite an interesting option. Anyone have success with it? There is a clinic in Galway and affiliated Dr's around the country...  www.fertilitycare.ie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya i done it, wuznt a sucess for us thou,as they discovered my tubes were blocked after 4 years of being told i had unexplained IF   
I know many Napro babies thou so it can work.
But u'll not be needing it Lychee


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Holly, I hope you're right!


----------

